# ENGL E530 tube preamp



## mrpotente (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello Guys...

Does anyone knows if this ENGL E530 tube preamp is a good match to hi gain rithym sounds(Meshuggah D.E.I., DT The mirror, Glass Prison, and is respectives leads). I will send it to a Mesa 295 and 2 4x12 with v30. For the cleans i´ll use the Pod Xt Pro (even with metal pack, is not the real thing) but it does the job


----------



## InTheRavensName (Oct 5, 2006)

yes, it's fantastic for anything metal, most all the ENGL stuff (except the classics and maybe the screamer/thunder heads)


----------



## mrpotente (Oct 5, 2006)

I see, i´m looking foward to try one, i would love to hear some hi gain clips of the ENGL, anyone has any?


----------



## Donnie (Oct 5, 2006)

There's a few clips on here: http://www.rocksolidamps.com/sounds.php


----------



## InTheRavensName (Oct 5, 2006)

Primal fear use them I reckon!


----------



## mrpotente (Oct 6, 2006)

humm, i understand, theres a deal comming up for me of the previous version, the E520 3 channel with 4 tubes, any info about this one?? does it metal??

Thanks


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 6, 2006)

I've heard complaints that the E530 is not a good standalone metal preamp, they're more in the 80's rock territory. I knew a metal player that had one and he ran it through a BBE and boosted it with a tubescreamer to do metal with it. He said he hated it without the boost and BBE and eventually sold it. I think he's sporting a Rocktron Pirahna now which can be had for cheaper and does metal VERY well! It sounds nice with a boost as well. Then again I've never played an E530 myself and all this may be coming from people who don't know how to dial in an amp. The 520 now, I've heard good things but never known anybody who's had one. The metal channel on them is said to be very rectoish.


----------



## mrpotente (Oct 6, 2006)

i understand... i was expecting the E520 more 80´s then the E530, the E530 as Engl says is more modern rock... but sometimes older stuff is much better then the newer stuff...about the Piranha, i´ve found it sterile and kind solid state distortion, not much depth and not much articulated, i still have it and i´ll be back to him in the near future to do some tests...About the E520, Brian of SolidVision.org uses one and i think if his tone is acheveid from the E520 ,must say... very nice...


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 8, 2006)

I had an E530 for about 6 months and it sounded great! For leads that is. But lacked for a really crushing tone. It could do the Dream Theater Images & Words tone dead on! But thats with the gain maxed. I pumped mine into a Mesa 2:90 then into an Avatar 412 with Vin30s and a Boss Diga Delay in the loop.


----------



## gojira (Oct 8, 2006)

personally - i find that when peeople say something has an 80s vibe about it that it's going to be absolutely awesome for metal - i think alot of the so called modern metal sounds miss the point of being in a band mix and appeal to bedroom wankers - thats not to say they are bad of course.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 8, 2006)

gojira said:


> personally - i find that when peeople say something has an 80s vibe about it that it's going to be absolutely awesome for metal - i think alot of the so called modern metal sounds miss the point of being in a band mix and appeal to bedroom wankers - thats not to say they are bad of course.



Ah, the old "i don't need mids" angry flatulent wasp sound...


----------



## mrpotente (Oct 9, 2006)

hummm, good point... I ve made my mind, i´m going to deal a engl e520 , i think with the 4 12ax7 will make the difference to the E530 and BTW my Piranha as 2 12ax7 and is not the real thing....


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 9, 2006)

gojira said:


> personally - i find that when peeople say something has an 80s vibe about it that it's going to be absolutely awesome for metal - i think alot of the so called modern metal sounds miss the point of being in a band mix and appeal to bedroom wankers - thats not to say they are bad of course.




I agree 100%


----------



## CountDarkness (Oct 10, 2006)

i have one...http://rapidshare.de/files/35760609/pedrosons.mp3.html
just the pre-amp into my ada t100s poweramp (on volume3 ) miced beheringer cab 412


----------



## Hexer (Oct 10, 2006)

friend got one. I think it sounds great and it really has enough gain for metal (and we play deathmetal damn it). tight clear sound like I'm used to from ENGL. it doesnt have the gain-amounts of a powerball of course, but who would use that much gain anyways?? (dont get me wrong, I love my Powerball, I just dont use all of its gain)

Primal Fear use e530s in the live-rigs (Savage 120 in the studio) and on Helloween - Keeper of the seven keys part I , kai hansen used a 530preamp and el84 engl power amp as far as I know (this is taken from Lord Riffensteins ENGL-forum)


----------



## CountDarkness (Oct 10, 2006)

Dont need loads of gain either


----------



## Damo707 (Oct 14, 2006)

i had the e620 which is a 2 channel version it has 3 12ax7's in it but has an even simpler design. 
it has a shitload of useable gain in it, sounds good but its a one trick pony i think.


----------

